# Sub-forum



## Seedlessone (Mar 6, 2007)

I think we need a sub-forum under indoor growing, titled "Lighting". There are 101 lighting questions everyday.....90% being CFL, so if not a subforum we should atleast stickey a CFL discussion.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 6, 2007)

thats a good idea. 

AND i like your sig


----------



## Seedlessone (Mar 6, 2007)

well you know what i like your avatar


----------

